# Activ-Betta live Gravel-Is it worth it?



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello- I'm going to set up my new tank. It's a new Fluval spec, 2 gal. I have a heater that I purchached with it. I will be using spring water. No live plants. My guy would like to get in his new tank as soon as possible. Is Active-Betta gravel a plus or minus?
Also should I use a water conditioner?
Thanks.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Regular gravel from the store is fine, I do recommend boiling it first though to make sure you get it properly sanitized. Never use chemicals!


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

I looked into it a bit more, it sounds like all it is is gravel previously cycled, its easy to cycle the tank yourself and get the good bacteria in your tank yourself. Its just something they can throw a big price tag on and sell.

As for the conditioner, are you on well water or tap water?

I have tap water and I definitely use the conditioner. My girlfriend does not use conditioner and her fish seems fine so far, she is on tap as well.

I have heard well water is fine without the conditioner.


Overall I recommend using the conditioner, its not expensive and you dont have a big tank. For future reference if you do decide to get the conditioner, put the water in a bucket or something and add the conditioner and let it sit for 24 hours. Make sure the bucket is rinsed thoroughly.


----------



## SurfinCrab (Aug 26, 2013)

I have gone to using conditioner in my filtered tap water. I let the water sit with the conditioner next to the tank it's going into for hours before I use it. I put the activ betta stuff in and it looked gross. So I took it out and cleaned the tank and used regular gravel before I put my guy in the new tank. Cycling scares me. I change my tanks every 4 days 100% they are 2.5 gal. and the two 1gal every other day.


----------

